# Sick Tinc! Advice please



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Yesterday I noticed one off my tincs acting very sluggish after examining it this is what I found;


















The other one is fine eat well and active, not sure what caused this probably hurt it's self when climbing? Does any one have any advice looks like it's infected.

They been feed FF no crickets...


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

looks infected indeed. I would recommend to take it to a vet for the right medication. Can't help you more on this, sorry...

gluedl


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like some sort of skin infection, can you elaborate on the enclosure, such was what kind of substrate? i would the frog to a vet ASAP one thing that has worked for me in the past has been neoporin for skin abrasions, but not sure how far along this infection is and that might not be enough at his point.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks to be a nasty infection. I am betting you keep your soil a bit on the wet side?


----------

